# Owner of a new scb 25 wide body in clear lake



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't post a link but looks like you made Seabrook and Kemah resident's upset this past weekend. Running on top through Kemah and Taylor lake channels. Cut off a boat pulling into dock for fuel up then the attendant made you move. You are all over the app next door with pics and tx #s I'm not the one who took them but just letting you know not cool.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Not cool! Even SCB owners need to wait in line like everyone else.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think what's got people upset is the paddle boarders that go into that cut and if your on top you can hit one. Not to mention no wake. Day head hunting lol


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2016)

What’s an scb


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

If they have the TX numbers, the owner can be looked up on the TPWD site.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

If you look at the pics you would laugh. Clueless AF


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Dude...it's a SCB.... it's cool lol


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Warlock1 said:


> Whatâ€™s an scb


A very fast bay boat :biggrin:


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Disclaimer I doubt the builders of the new SCB or SS would approve of this the only reason I put the make is because it is so clearly seen in the pics


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Post pics!í ½í¸€


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Rockfish2 said:


> Post pics!ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


People in Seabrook Kemah and surround areas should be able to find it on next door. Since its a app I can't download or send link to pics.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

No pictures here it didnâ€™t happen


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

gunsmoke11 said:


> People in Seabrook Kemah and surround areas should be able to find it on next door. Since its a app I can't download or send link to pics.


You can save the pics...left click to open pic in large window, right click on pic and choose save as in the drop down, then post here.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

bwguardian said:


> You can save the pics...left click to open pic in large window, right click on pic and choose save as in the drop down, then post here.


I'm on my phone. Let me get the computer give me a few min


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> You can save the pics...left click to open pic in large window, right click on pic and choose save as in the drop down, then post here.


Not all heros wear capes!
God info there BWG


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

sea sick said:


> Not all heros wear capes!
> God info there BWG


pics. I didnt take them they are off the nextdoor website


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lol well that may be true but it keeps saying invalid files. http://nextdoor.com/news_feed/?post=86518076 if there is a hero in the crowd click link log on and see if you can do it.


The content you're looking for was posted in another neighborhood

have to be in that hood, i can log into mine but not another one, what is the exact name of that one where the pictures are? 
http://www.google.com/search?client......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.HMMsgl4wutA


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

They look to be taken in the channel between clear lake and Taylor lake.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

gunsmoke11 said:


> pics. I didnt take them they are off the nextdoor website


No TX numbers...


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Newbie with a capital n. Looks lovely me he was struggling to handle it at 40 mph. Lol


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

bwguardian said:


> No TX numbers...


That pic is on the app and i already closed laptopbut one of the members traced it back to this link http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2017-scb-scb-255-widebody-simmons-103197679/


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Hopefully all of this makes it to the appropriate people.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

gunsmoke11 said:


> That pic is on the app and i already closed laptopbut one of the members traced it back to this link http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2017-scb-scb-255-widebody-simmons-103197679/


maybe a place trying to sell near clear lake someone out test driving? has a texas trailer plate in those pics.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

roundman said:


> maybe a place trying to sell near clear lake someone out test driving? has a texas trailer plate in those pics.


That makes a lot of sense. Even only a couple of pics I know but the DA really looked like he couldnâ€™t handle it and/or knew what he was doing.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Texashookset said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Even only a couple of pics I know but the DA really looked like he couldnâ€™t handle it and/or knew what he was doing.


I would agree but most places won't just let you take out a 85k boat without a rep. I'm sure that company also wouldn't let someone do that in channels. I understand opening it up in the big lakes but narrow channels ...


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

gunsmoke11 said:


> pics. I didnt take them they are off the nextdoor website


I bet the word "bro" is said at last ten times a minute with those


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like Bevis and Butthead go boat riding.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey bro open it up!!!!! Go for it.


Only thing missing is flat bill hats


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

buckweet said:


> Hey bro open it up!!!!! Go for it.
> 
> Only thing missing is flat bill hats


And white frame costa's


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I dont quite understand. Cutting in line not cool for sure. Mistake made and lesson learned (im sure....at least i hope). But having a fast boat isnt against the law if run responsibly. 
I have a nice and slow tunnel hull that wont break 40 so i really dont care. But this mob mentality perplexes me. He has just as much right to haul arse as you do to kayak around holding up boaters....
Responsible courteous boating always.....if you live on the water amd complain about boats then i dont think the boaters are the problem.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

With this boat you don't need to fish. Just circle a few times and then collect the floating fish.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Life lesson learned early and repeated almost daily. 

Donâ€™t ever confuse equipment with knowledge.


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

sgrem said:


> I dont quite understand. Cutting in line not cool for sure. Mistake made and lesson learned (im sure....at least i hope). But having a fast boat isnt against the law if run responsibly.
> I have a nice and slow tunnel hull that wont break 40 so i really dont care. But this mob mentality perplexes me. He has just as much right to haul arse as you do to kayak around holding up boaters....
> Responsible courteous boating always.....if you live on the water amd complain about boats then i dont think the boaters are the problem.


Iâ€™m with you. Must be a tunnel v owners thing. Was the area in question a marked no wake zone?

While Iâ€™m only a 10 year vet to the salt life, in my DFW lake fishing days, folks were the scorn of the dock without a 21â€™ foot I Class Skeet or Ranger with nothing less than a two fiddy. Maybe all us old folks give that up for a bay fishing lifeâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ those neighbors should just yell at those punks to stay off their lawn and water. They probably went and potlicked some master fisher in a wooden row boat right after that photo was taken.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Freaking classic, true



pmgoffjr said:


> Life lesson learned early and repeated almost daily.
> 
> Donâ€™t ever confuse equipment with knowledge.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like the one Texas Sportfishing has for sale down there.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know anything about the channel they were running...anyone have a bit more info?

I guess the local common courtesy is to go slow?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Funny you post this*

I have been running a Simmons Custom with a 400 hp Racing motor the last 3 weeks and it is amazing how many dirty, nose in the air, sum beech looks I get from 90% of people. This happens whether I'm pulling it in the trailer or on the water. I wave at just about everyone and when I was in Majek they all waved back. I took a buddy and his wife out Saturday afternoon for a little sunset cruz and he noticed it right off the bat without me even mentioning it. I wonder if this post would have even been started it was a 2005 Kenner???



sgrem said:


> I dont quite understand. Cutting in line not cool for sure. Mistake made and lesson learned (im sure....at least i hope). But having a fast boat isnt against the law if run responsibly.
> I have a nice and slow tunnel hull that wont break 40 so i really dont care. But this mob mentality perplexes me. He has just as much right to haul arse as you do to kayak around holding up boaters....
> Responsible courteous boating always.....if you live on the water amd complain about boats then i dont think the boaters are the problem.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> I have been running a Simmons Custom with a 400 hp Racing motor the last 3 weeks and it is amazing how many dirty, nose in the air, sum beech looks I get from 90% of people. This happens whether I'm pulling it in the trailer or on the water. I wave at just about everyone and when I was in Majek they all waved back. I took a buddy and his wife out Saturday afternoon for a little sunset cruz and he noticed it right off the bat without me even mentioning it. I wonder if this post would have even been started it was a 2005 Kenner???


As the say these days "haters gonna hate"! I wouldn't lose much sleep over other people's issues. Just keep being friendly and let them keep doing whatever it is they do. Congrats on one heck of a nice rig!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

He has a go fast boat, he was just idling by. Since all of you run slow bay boats you assume he is going to fast.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> I have been running a Simmons Custom with a 400 hp Racing motor the last 3 weeks and it is amazing how many dirty, nose in the air, sum beech looks I get from 90% of people. This happens whether I'm pulling it in the trailer or on the water. I wave at just about everyone and when I was in Majek they all waved back. I took a buddy and his wife out Saturday afternoon for a little sunset cruz and he noticed it right off the bat without me even mentioning it. I wonder if this post would have even been started it was a 2005 Kenner???


Shoot, if I saw you Iâ€™d give the wave and a thumbs up. Thatâ€™s my go too if I see a boat Iâ€™m envious of. Crazy to think that people instantly have a negative view of you just because you have a nice boat.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Your in the other 10%. There are those like you who love it and honk, wave, or want to walk over and look at it. Of course the pink Xotic camo wrap does draw some attention too. 


Chase4556 said:


> Shoot, if I saw you Iâ€™d give the wave and a thumbs up. Thatâ€™s my go too if I see a boat Iâ€™m envious of. Crazy to think that people instantly have a negative view of you just because you have a nice boat.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Your in the other 10%. There are those like you who love it and honk, wave, or want to walk over and look at it. Of course the pink Xotic camo wrap does draw some attention too.


I was wondering if you fished in a pink Xotic speedo now after I saw your new sled... :slimer: :biggrin:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I was wondering if you fished in a pink Xotic speedo now after I saw your new sled... :slimer: :biggrin:


Some things are left better. (Not asked) 
Lmao :texasflag


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

No sir, I'm also sponsored by Low Hanging Fruit...:dance:


Haute Pursuit said:


> I was wondering if you fished in a pink Xotic speedo now after I saw your new sled... :slimer: :biggrin:


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> I have been running a Simmons Custom with a 400 hp Racing motor the last 3 weeks and it is amazing how many dirty, nose in the air, sum beech looks I get from 90% of people. This happens whether I'm pulling it in the trailer or on the water. I wave at just about everyone and when I was in Majek they all waved back. I took a buddy and his wife out Saturday afternoon for a little sunset cruz and he noticed it right off the bat without me even mentioning it. I wonder if this post would have even been started it was a 2005 Kenner???


I donâ€™t know how many SCB boats Iâ€™ve seen around the Port Oâ€™Connor area but I wave at everyone Iâ€™ve seen, and am still waiting on a wave back. Then again, I wave at everyone I pass by on those back roads, and not many wave back. I doubt itâ€™s an SCB or ESCB thing in your case.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Some things are left better. (Not asked)
> Lmao :texasflag


Ha! LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> No sir, I'm also sponsored by Low Hanging Fruit...:dance:


:biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## mbr9935 (Sep 3, 2012)

Those pictures in the classified ad were taken at the little boat dealership on FM2094, just outside of Glen Cove subdivision in League City (ad says Seminole, Fla.). I recognize the inventory and background. 

Probably a newbie test driving waaaaay to much boat.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> I have been running a Simmons Custom with a 400 hp Racing motor the last 3 weeks and it is amazing how many dirty, nose in the air, sum beech looks I get from 90% of people. This happens whether I'm pulling it in the trailer or on the water. I wave at just about everyone and when I was in Majek they all waved back. I took a buddy and his wife out Saturday afternoon for a little sunset cruz and he noticed it right off the bat without me even mentioning it. I wonder if this post would have even been started it was a 2005 Kenner???


Just from what I read on this forum, what you are saying is true. I don't remember any other brand causing the controversy that S has. In fact I misinterpreted a remark you made fairly recently about them. Is it maybe caused by all the drama that unfolded with selling the old name, restart with new name, etc? Mr Simmons is obviously a connoisseur of quality boats, and I can't imagine any boating family deserving more respect than the Hudson name. So what happened?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I wish everyone would buy one of those sleds. I'll never have one potlick me again. Sure can't scratch up my purty rig.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, the channel between Clear Lake and Taylor Lake is idle speed only, there used to be buoys, maybe still are. It's a narrow channel with a lot of boat traffic on the weekends. If I ever win the lottery I'll have a ESCB!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

mbr9935 said:


> Those pictures in the classified ad were taken at the little boat dealership on FM2094, just outside of Glen Cove subdivision in League City (ad says Seminole, Fla.). I recognize the inventory and background.
> 
> Probably a newbie test driving waaaaay to much boat.


yup, i just couldnt place the dealerships picture and pointed out the tx trailer plate as the ad claims in seminole :cheers:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> I have been running a Simmons Custom with a 400 hp Racing motor the last 3 weeks and it is amazing how many dirty, nose in the air, sum beech looks I get from 90% of people. This happens whether I'm pulling it in the trailer or on the water. I wave at just about everyone and when I was in Majek they all waved back. I took a buddy and his wife out Saturday afternoon for a little sunset cruz and he noticed it right off the bat without me even mentioning it. I wonder if this post would have even been started it was a 2005 Kenner???


Nahhh, I turn my nose up to all other boaters out there, you ain't that special.

But really, I think they are nice rides. My buddy has one. I've never been in it but it's pretty. He fishes quite a bit, and it scoots. 
I'd look at ya, just to admire the rig. Jealousy is a wasted emotion, I say.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll bet they toss Live Croaker too...... wait for it..


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

My guess is itâ€™s the wrap. I might give anyone with that an odd look no matter the boat/motor. Not a rude look, just an odd one. :biggrin:


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Chase4556 said:


> Shoot, if I saw you Iâ€™d give the wave and a thumbs up. Thatâ€™s my go too if I see a boat Iâ€™m envious of. Crazy to think that people instantly have a negative view of you just because you have a nice boat.


Same here. I'd love to have a "Simmons". I met Eric a while back ago at my dealership. Checked his boat out. Man. That thing was top notch. Excellent workmanship. Would I act like a entitled arse hole if I had one? Of course not. I was raised with respect.


----------

